# A reminder for Christmas and Forever



## formula1 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## EdWalton (Dec 24, 2014)

I know that I’m saved; because the one who’ll judge my works, is the same person that offer his life for the atonement of my sins.

The most emotional moment of your salvation; is when you recognize that grace is GOD’s gift of his very self.

Merry Christmas

Ed


----------



## formula1 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re:*

From one Ed to another, thank you for your comments.  May God's grace always be with you!


----------

